
Trump Administration Releases Transparency Rule in Hospital Pricing - siberianbear
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-releases-transparency-rule-in-hospital-pricing-11573825649?mod=rsswn
======
jakeogh
HHS Press release: [https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2018/08/01/trump-
administrati...](https://www.hhs.gov/about/news/2018/08/01/trump-
administration-delivers-on-promise-of-more-affordable-health-insurance-
options.html)

The rule: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-
inspection.federalregister.g...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/public-
inspection.federalregister.gov/2018-16568.pdf)

Giving the people more information is unambigiously a good thing.

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/15/trump-releases-rule-
requirin...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/15/trump-releases-rule-requiring-
hospitals-and-insurers-to-disclose-negotiated-rates.html)

